# Gemini Erfahrungswerte gesucht



## Liwi (11. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute !

Hat jemand von Euch in seinem Gemini eine 100 mm Gabel eingebaut.
Ändert sich das Fahrverhalten gravierend?
Erfahrungsberichte wären für mich recht wichtig.


----------



## SLichti (12. Dezember 2007)

@Liwi
Von welcher Basis gehst Du aus?? Der von 2000 vebauten 80er Gabel??
Denn eine 100er Gabel ist eigentlich optimal passend fürs Gemini!!
Welches Modell hast Du denn? ST oder DT?

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liwi (12. Dezember 2007)

@ Lichti

Könnau !
Habe ne SID XC mit 80 mm damals eingebaut,mit Headshock gabe es damals kein Gemini mehr! Baujahr kann ich gar nimmer sagen ........entweder 2000 oder 2001. Habe das Teil auf jedenfall noch in Deutscher Mark gezahlt .


----------



## zahnrad (13. Dezember 2007)

Hab´mir vor 2 Jahren beim Umbau auf Scheibenbremsen eine Reba Team 100mm von SLichti montieren lassen.
Funktioniert einwandfrei ,bei extremem Uphill sitzt du halt 2cm weiter vorne auf der Sattelspitze, dafür geht´s bergab
umso entspannter.

so long
ZR


----------



## SLichti (15. Dezember 2007)

100 mm sind da optimal... Du hast bei dem Baujahr das Modell DT, somit (wenn Du einen Dämpfer mit 190 mm Einbaulänge hast) etwa 115 mm Federweg hinten. 
Allerdings recht progressiv (Eingelenker ohne Abstützung), somit effektiv nutzbar etwa 105 mm.
Wir haben auch schon die ein oder andere Revelation in das Rad verbaut, geht auch. Die meisten nutzen das Potential der Gabel aber nicht, weil sie nur "abgesenkt" fahren. 
Passend wäre auch eine Reba Team Air U-Turn; leicht und mit 85-115 mm "U-Turn-Federweg"

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## Liwi (16. Dezember 2007)

Moin!
@Lichti

Einbaulänge des Dämpfers ist wie Du schon erwähnt hast 190 mm. Ursprünglich war ein SID Dämpfer montiert den ich aber vor kurzem durch eine Fox RP23 ersetzt habe. Nun ist die Vorderseite von dem Geschoß dran ............dachte da wiederum an ein Teil aus dem Hause Fox. F 100 x oder eine Talas


----------



## SLichti (18. Dezember 2007)

@Liwi

Ich weiÃ nicht... mit den TerraLogic Modellen kann ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden... Aber wenn Dir die Gabel zusagt, passen wird sie in jedem Fall.
Ich weiÃ auch nicht warum Fox die Gabel aus dem Programm genommen hat fÃ¼r Â´08 ?! Irgend einen Grund muÃ es ja geben (tippe mal auf allzu rasches Buchsenspiel)
Am Besten Du testest die Gabel vorab, denn das Terra-Logic muÃ man mÃ¶gen...

Die Talas ist zu "overkilled" in einem Rad mit "nur" 115 mm theoretischem Federweg! Du wirst merken, daÃ Du wie in der oben beschriebenen Revelation meist nur abgesenkt fÃ¤hrst, und die RS hat nur 130 mm... 

Diese Aussagen hÃ¤ngen natÃ¼rlich auch stark vom Einsatzzweck ab...
Ich habe im Bikepark schon Leute gesehen, da steckte vorne eine GS6 mit 160 mm drin!! Wenn Du eher Touren/Marathon/Alpen-X fÃ¤hrst solltest Du diesen Bereich noch etwas unterteilen; In:

 - sportliche Fahrweise: PrioritÃ¤t liegt am zÃ¼gigen Bergfahren, mÃ¶glichst leicht, beim Marathonstart eher etwas ehrgeizig, auf nem Alpen-X jage ich auf den AsphaltpÃ¤ssen gerne mal die RR-Fahrer

 - "GenuÃ"-Fahrer: Bergauf ist ein MuÃ, aber bergab kann man das Gas stehen lassen, verspielte technische Trails bevorzugt, Alpen-X mit Ã¼ber 30% Asphalt ist nichts fÃ¼r mich, Marathon nach dem olympischen Gedanken

Bei Var. 1: rate ich Dir zur F100X (die gibts mittlerweile auch gÃ¼nstig) oder als Alternative die 32RLC, oder Reba Team (U-Turn, Lenkerlockout, leichter, gÃ¼nstiger, Service kostet keine 125 EUR...). 

Bei Var. 2: rate ich Dir zur Revelation, und wenn Du das Geld investieren willst zur Talas2, evt. bekommst Du die Talas1 (130 mm) auch schon recht gÃ¼nstig, wir haben mit der Gabel allerdings nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht, die aktuelle ist da deutlich wertiger.

Schade das es die neue F120RLC nicht mit Absenkung gibt, das wÃ¤re der Idealfall!

Ãbrigens; auch die neuen Manitou Modelle haben qualitativ wieder ordentlich zugelegt (Minute Elite Absolute IT, 1650 gr. UVP 649 â¬!). Leider aber erst im Februar lieferbar...

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## Liwi (18. Dezember 2007)

Moin!

Habe wie schon erwähnt ne Sid XC verbaut.Die fahr ich auch mit ner XT Scheibe der ersten Version.Leider habe ich seitdem ein Problem mit Leichtbaugabeln die sich beim Bremsen stark nach hinten verbiegen.
RockShox hat für mich bis dato einen faden Beigeschmack.
Fox steht meiner Meinung nach für das Nonplusultra im Gabelbau.

Zum Thema Einsatzzweck sei soviel gesagt...................lieber Bergauf als Bergab ,verwinkelte Singletrails ....................eher Touren orientierter Genußbiker als Racer.


----------



## SLichti (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Liwi
die Reba/Revelation Modelle haben gegenÃ¼ber einer SID einen Steifigkeitszuwachs den man deutlich spÃ¼rt. Dies zeigt auch schon, daÃ Rock Shox die Gabeln bis zu einer ScheibengrÃ¶Ãe von 210 mm freigibt.
Mit Fox hast Du in jedem Fall recht, Verarbeitung und Performance ist spitze!!
Ich sehe das als HÃ¤ndler aber etwas zwiespÃ¤ltig... Jeder will eine Fox ans Rad, jeder ist bereit 800-1000 â¬ dafÃ¼r auszugeben, aber nach einem Jahr wenn es um den Service geht ist das Geschrei groÃ. 125 â¬ sind viel Geld "mal eben so" bei einem kompletten Service (zzgl. evt noch anderer Arbeiten am Rad). Klar, der Service wird bestimmt oft vernachlÃ¤ssigt, aber hier mal ein kleines Beispiel von neulich: Kunde kauft letztes Jahr im Dezember ein Bike mit Talas, fÃ¤hrt so gut wie gar nicht mit der Gabel, im November diesen Jahres fÃ¤llt ihm auf, daÃ der Lockout nicht komplett schliesst, Gabel zu Toxo gebracht mit der Aussage "machen wir gerade noch so auf Garantie, aber der Service ist fÃ¤llig, gleich machen?" Ich: "Nein, Kunde ist kaum gefahren!" Toxo: "OK, kein Problem. aber ab Dezember ist jegliche Garantie erloschen..."

Bei RS geht das Ganze 3-4 Tage und kostet 60-70 EUR... Wenn ich Lust und Zeit hÃ¤tte, geht das bei Rock Shox wesentlich einfacher vonstatten wenn man es selbst macht. 

Sag nicht in nem Jahr ich hÃ¤tte dich nicht gewarnt... )
In dem Fall empfehle ich Dir dann die Fox F100RLC

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## Liwi (19. Dezember 2007)

Sers!

Also, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden gabe möchte Toxo Ihre Gabeln jedes Jahr beim Service haben da sonst ( zumindest in den ersten 2 Jahren ) die Garantie erlischt.
Funktion und Qualität ist erwünscht wobei der Preis für den Service eher zweitrangig ist.Und nein, ich habe keinen Goldesel...................ich habe nur die Nase voll von Bikematerial schlechter Qualität.
Wenn Du sagst,Du seist Händler, wo bitte ist Dein Shop ?
Ein Auto muß ja auch zum Kundendienst in die Werkstatt , wobei dieser bei Ferrari auch teurer ist als bei Opel


----------



## SLichti (19. Dezember 2007)

@Liwi
das ist richtig, Toxo verweigert ab sofort eine weitere Garantie für diese Gabel, wenn sie nicht noch innerhalb des Dezembers zum Service geht.
Ich gehe das Risiko aber meinem Kunden gegenüber ein, sein Bike hat zuviel Geld gekostet, als daß ich ihm nach etwa 300 gefahrenen km im ersten Jahr den Service "aufzwinge", grundsätzlich bin ja erst mal ich der Ansprechpartner (und im schlimmsten Fall der Dumme...).

So wie Du denken leider nicht viele was den Service betrifft, das Beispiel aus der Autobranche hebe ich auch immer hervor... Der Service an Autos wird aber auch nur dann gemacht, wenn er aufgrund eines Leasings ein Muß ist 

Man steinige mich für die Werbung, aber wir sind ja im Bergwerk Forum, und ich mache seit kurzem den ganzen technischen Service für Bergwerk, also muß ich auch drauf hinweisen... 
www.grand-raid.de

also nicht weit von KA entfernt

Weiteres besser per PN

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luigi gt (20. Dezember 2007)

moin

war nie richtig mit dem rahmen zufrieden.
hatte grosse probleme mit der schwingenbefestigung.
kauf dir einen anderen rahmen.
dieser geminni rahmen ist nicht mehr stand der technik


----------



## Liwi (20. Dezember 2007)

HI!
Das Problem mit dem Schwingenlager ist mir schon seit ich das Rad besitze bekannt. 1 Jahr nach Kauf wurde dies erstmals bei Bergwerk kostenlos getauscht.
Die Lager sind meiner Meinung nach für den Einsatzzweck nicht die richtige Wahl.
Habe mir letztendlich einen Stirnlochschlüssel gefräst damit ich die Lagerschalen ausbauen kann.
Seither ist Ruhe im Karton da ich in nun in der glücklichen Lage bin mein Bike selbst zu reparieren.
Lagerschalen ausbauen, Lager auspressen, neue Lager rein fertig ist der Braten.


----------



## SLichti (20. Dezember 2007)

?
was war mit der Schwingenlagerung?
Ihr hattet/habt ja wohl hoffentlich die aktuelle Varaiante??
Diese hier:
http://www.bergwerk-union.de/Bike/TechCorner/Gemini/Schwingenlager2.jpg

wenn die Lagerschalen mit Schraubensicherung befestigt sind, gibt es da so gut wie keine Probleme...

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## UKW (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe da auch noch nie Probleme gehabt...

Muß man denn zum Lagerwechsel die Lagerschalen überhaupt ausbauen? Ich dachte immer, das ginge auch so...

Das einzige, womit ich an diesem Rad nicht zufrieden bin, ist die Pulverbeschichtung. Aber das ist ja ne alte Geschichte...


----------



## Liwi (21. Dezember 2007)

Hi ! 
@Lichti

Jep , so wie auf dem Link sieht des bei mir aus.
Die Schalen waren auch bei der Erstmontage mit Schraubensicherung verbaut.
Der arme Mann bei Euch in PF hat sich schön gequält beim Ausbau.
Gab es noch ne andere Version von dem Schwingenlager? Ich denke doch daß Lutz die Konstruktion damals von Votec mitgenommen hat.Will heißen sollte seither schon ausgereift sein.

@UKW

Wer die Lager fachgerecht einbauen will sollte hierzu ordentliches Werkzeug besitzen.Ich für meine Person ziehe es vor die Lager gleichmäßig bzw. parallel
zum Lagersitz einzubauen OHNE diesen zu beschädigen.Einmal das Lager schräg angesetzt und dies widerum zu spät bemerkt hat man Macken in der Lagerschale oder am Sitz vom Lagerinnenring.


Das Thema mit der Pulverbeschichtung kenn ich nur von einer Person bei IBC , Nickname Schwimmer. Dessen Beschichtung hat sich immer weiter am Oberrohr verabschiedet.War auch ein Gemini allerdings in der Sid blau / silber Variante.
Meine Wunschfarbe gab es damals bei Bergwerk nicht , daher hat mein damaliger Radhändler einen Rohrahmen geordert und beschichten lassen.


----------



## Liwi (21. Dezember 2007)

@Lichti

Gibt es bei Bw eigentlich noch die erforderlichen Ersatzteil für das Schwingenlager ?
Ich meinte das Teil mit dem Konus vorne auf dem der Lagerinnenring sitzt.
Die äußere Lagerschale war hoffentlich ein Normteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLichti (21. Dezember 2007)

@Liwi
Alle BW-Ersatzteile werden nach und nach bei mir gelagert... da sollte noch einiges dabei sein... ) MuÃ aber erstmal aufrÃ¤umen. Komplettes Schwingenlager habe ich aber in jedem Fall da...

Die Konuszapfen sind einzeln gefertigt, da sitzen die Lager drauf, diese wiederum sind "genormte"  Teile; man bekommt sie Ã¼berall (siehe auch Art. Bez. auf der Zeichnung).

Was meinst Du mit "gerade" eingepresst? Wurde das damals nicht gemacht??
Es sollte in der Tat so vorgegangen werden:
 - Lagerschalen in Hinterbau mit Schraubensicherung eindrehen
 - Konuszapfen (mit schon montiertem und gesichertem Lager!) ansetzen und
 - mit einer lÃ¤ngeren Schraube in die leicht geÃ¶lten Lagerschalen ziehen
 - nicht bis zum Anschlag, dies regelt die eigentliche Schraube
 - diese widerum kann mit 10-12 Nm und mit Sicherung versehen angedreht werden

Wenn das so gemacht wird, gibt es mit diesem Lager keine Probleme!

Das fummeligste ist es dabei, den Hinterbau so zu halten, daÃ die Lager nicht schrÃ¤g ansetzen!!

Es gab davor noch eine Variante, und genau diese hatte Lutz damals von Votec Ã¼bernommen. Erkennbar an den nur 4 kleinen LÃ¶chern in der schwarzen Lagerschale. Wurde allerdings nicht lange eingesetzt (etwa 1,5Jahre), da man das Lager einstellen musste, dies schuf aber immer wieder Probleme.
Deshalb aktuell das "Fest- /Los-Lagersystem" wie Lutz es nannte. Man kann quasi nichts falschmachen.

Noch etwas zur Beschichtung, hier gab es in der Tat einige Problemchen:

Das erste Ur-Gemini wurde sandgestrahlt und direkt klar beschichtet (Grau). Die weiteren Modelle wurden im vorderen Teil poliert/gebÃ¼rstet und auch direkt klar beschichtet. Dies fÃ¼hrte in der Vergangenheit immer wieder zu Problemen mit Unterwandern und Korrosion. 
Meines Erachtens liegt dies am Klar"lack", der nicht so difusionsdicht ist wie die pigmentierten Farben. Und zum anderen an der extrem hochwertigen Alulegierung (7020) die weit schneller von Korrosion betroffen ist als andere Legierungen. Ein Standard Taiwan Rahmen fÃ¼r 50 â¬ der auch poliert wird und klar beschichtet hat dieses Problem beispielsweise nicht.

Mit obiger Geschichte kann Euch auch Rotwild ein Lied davon singen, dort warren die Probleme Ã¤hnlich.

Die nÃ¤chste Serie (die weiÃen Rahmen mit SID blauem oder schwarzem Hinterbau), hatten die seltsame Eigenschaft der Lackrisse. Dies wurde damals auf die Einbrenntemperatur des Pulverlacks, und auch die Einbrennzeit zurÃ¼ckgefÃ¼hrt. 
Im Nachhinein muÃ ich mich aber fragen warum dies jetzt nur noch recht selten vorkommt... (auÃer bei EinzelfÃ¤llen: Fretchen hier im Forum...). 
Vom Gemini in weiÃ wurden etwa 1000 Rahmen hergestellt, schÃ¤tze mal das ca. 200 St. davon "gesegnet" waren. Hat aber von heute auf morgen aufgehÃ¶rt.
Deshalb bin ich fÃ¼r mich zum EntschluÃ gekommen, daÃ die Pulverhersteller auch nicht immer die gleichbleibende QualitÃ¤t liefern und irgend etwas panschen.

Mir sind aktuelle gravierende Beschichtungsprobleme nicht bekannt.

Nur soviel: Einen gebÃ¼rsteten oder polierten Rahmen, gibt es bei BW nur noch auf ausdrÃ¼cklichen Wunsch, und nach Belehrung Ã¼ber die etwaigen Folgen.

Da wir hier vom Gemini sprechen, das schon "zu meiner Zeit" nicht mehr produziert wurde, denke ich das Problem ist gelÃ¶st!

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## Liwi (22. Dezember 2007)

@Lichti

Moin!

Als ich bei Euch in Pf zu Gast war um mir das Lager habe einbauen lassen, saß dort ein Herr Lichtner noch im Büro.Ab wann wurde das Gemini eigentlich nicht mehr gebaut.
Das mit den Lackrissen kenne ich eigentlich nur von meinem Pulsar.Bei meinem Erst Bergwerk wurde allerdings auch dort die selbe Pulverfarbe verwendet wie bei meinem Nachfolge Bike Gemini.Beide wurden nicht von Bergwerk beschichtet.Folglich wurde mir der Rahmen von meinem Radhändler umgetauscht.Dies geschah aber nur recht widerwillig und unter Einsatz der Bike die meinen Artikel auch abdruckten. Herr Scheffer war damals recht freundlich am Telefon , was ich von dem Radhändler verständlicher Weise nicht sagen kann.

Eigentlich wollte ich doch nur wissen wie sich ne 100 er Gabel im Gemini fährt..............aber wie das immer so ist , schweift man total vom Thema ab.


----------



## Liwi (22. Dezember 2007)

Was vergessen................

werde dann doch mal in Deinem Shop vorbei kommen müssen um mir das ein oder andere Ersatzteil abholen.
Wohne ja jetzt in der Pfalz "unweit" von Bad Bergzabern.Gibt es eigentlich auch noch den Hinterbau zu kaufen? In den meinigen bekomm ich einen Michelin 2,1 nich rein ohne das der Reifen schleift.


----------



## SLichti (22. Dezember 2007)

@Liwi

 - Der Herr Lichtner bin ich...
 - Gemini wurde das letzte mal etwa vor fünf Jahren produziert (das DT!)
 - Ne 100er Gabel passt optimal in Dein Gemini
 - Hinterbau gibt es noch ein einige
 - wenn Du kommen willst, bitte vorher anrufen, habe keine "festen" Öffnungszeiten...

Euch allen schöne Weihnachten... Aber bin ja sowiso immer online

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## Liwi (22. Dezember 2007)

@Lichti

War mir schon fast klar mit dem Nick. Dann noch die Home Page von Grand Raid.

Frohe Weihnachten !


----------



## UKW (24. Dezember 2007)

SLichti schrieb:


> @Liwi
> 
> 
> Noch etwas zur Beschichtung, hier gab es in der Tat einige Problemchen:
> ...


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (24. Dezember 2007)

> Gibt es denn noch die damaligen Decals insbesondere fürs Unterrohr (vor 2003)? Die hätte ich dann gerne wieder drauf!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> UKW





Hey, die sind verdammt rar. Wenn Du bereit bist diesen *Kultaufschlag* zu bezahlen, dann kann ich Dir ein Unterrohrset zukommen lassen !!


----------



## UKW (24. Dezember 2007)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> Hey, die sind verdammt rar. Wenn Du bereit bist diesen *Kultaufschlag* zu bezahlen, dann kann ich Dir ein Unterrohrset zukommen lassen !!



Hi Rüdiger,

kann den KULTAUFSCHLAG nicht öffnen... Wieviel ist es denn?
Wenns nicht alle Grenzen sprengt hab ich Interesse!

Vielleicht kannst Du mir ne mail schreiben?

Vielen Dank,

UKW


----------



## Liwi (24. Dezember 2007)

Halt !

Handelt es sich hierbei um das " alte " Unterrohr Dekor ?
Berkwerk ......................german handmade race and fun bikes

Was kostet der Spass ?


----------



## SLichti (26. Dezember 2007)

ich denke er meint die "Zigarre"... das mit dem gedrehten "K" am Ende...
Habe auch noch irgendwo die "KRAFTWERK" Variante... die sind dann mal richtig Kult )

Aber beim Beschichter liegen auch noch welche; und zur Not kann man auch neue drucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liwi (26. Dezember 2007)

Nun gut ..................die habe ich ja, auf dem abgebildetem Gemini.
Aber mit den Kraftwerk würde ich mit mir reden lassen


----------



## SLichti (27. Dezember 2007)

@Liwi

redest dann mal erst mit Sony-Music, die hatten ja damals den Stress gemacht wegen der Namensrechte,  nicht die Gruppe selbst (-> denke denen war das schnuppe)....

Nach Freigabe gib mir ne Info 

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## Liwi (28. Dezember 2007)

@lichti

Was widerum auf mein Unverständnis trifft.
Schließlich heißt es ja auch nicht Atomstromerzeugungsaggregat oder ?


----------



## Liwi (28. Dezember 2007)

@lichti

Hab die von Dir genannte Firma mal mehr oder weniger höflich angeschrieben
und ne Anfrage gestartet .


----------



## SLichti (29. Dezember 2007)

...hoffe nur Du hast keine "schlafenden Hunde" geweckt ?!?

Abmahnung sende ich Dir dann weiter 

Stefan


----------



## Liwi (29. Dezember 2007)

@Lichti

Warum schlafende Hunde und Abmahnung !

1. Werden "Kraftwerk" Bikes nicht mehr gebaut
2. Die Firma die diese Bikes gebaut hat gibt es als solche nicht mehr,
    wenn dann nur als Nachfolge Firma, die selbst als diese nicht mal 
    die Garantie von der Erst ode Zweitinsolvenz ( Was weiß ich wie 
    oft Bergwerk schon umgeschichtet wurde ) übernimmt.

3.Habe ich dies doch nur aus Eigeninteresse und auf Dein Geheiß hin getan


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (29. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Liwi (29. Dezember 2007)

@RK

What's your matter?


----------



## Liwi (31. Dezember 2007)

Was bitte ist nun der Unterschied zwischen RLC und RLT bei einer Fox Gabel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

